# freezer side of frige keeps freezing up



## rdbm1945 (Dec 22, 2009)

GE refrigerator side by side, freezer keeps freezing up and refrigerator side won't stay cool enough. (milk spoils) We have cleaned motor and back of refrigerator and it's happened again. The coils freeze up in a day or two and we have the same problem again. Losing lots of food. Help please! Marie


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

*freezer problems*

I'm pretty sure,you have a defrost problem,more than likely heater.Pull the evaporator cover, in back of freezer compartment.Disconnect heayer wires,and ohm out heater.I see more GE heater problems,than anything else on them. Hope this helps.


----------

